# refrigeration system - water flow rate



## denver1000 PE (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello - in example 138 in NCEES 2001

I'm wondering where the 500 gpm in the solution formula Q = 500gpm x delta T comes from... any help will be appreciated!


----------



## lundy (Sep 2, 2015)

It all boils down to units for that 500 number "500 = the “fluid factor” this is based on water as the heat transfer fluid. The fluid factor is obtained by using the weight of a gallon of water (8.33 lbs.) multiplied by the specific heat of the water (1.0) multiplied by 60 (minutes). This comes out to 499.8 when using water."


----------



## denver1000 PE (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you Lundy


----------



## lundy (Sep 2, 2015)

denver1000 said:


> Thank you Lundy


No problem!


----------



## P-E (Sep 2, 2015)

Generically. Q = m dot x cp x delta T


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 2, 2015)

This ^^


----------



## denver1000 PE (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

